# Big brake upgrade 12.3 size rotor wheels needed



## jsollie (Mar 24, 2005)

I have installed my big brake kit and now my wheels wont fit, inside wheel does not clear the caliber. I ordered the big brake kit where converts rotor to 12.3 and uses the stock brake caliber it comes with brackets the caliber mounts to. After installing kit my front wheels will not fit the inside of the wheel will not clear the bracket it needs about 1/4 more space between caliber and inside of wheel. These wheels are already using a spacer but its not enough, Any suggestions should i get bigger spacers or look at another wheel any ideas pls I have 18x 7.5


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Big brake upgrade 12.3 size rotor wheels needed (jsollie)*

there is nothing to answer...........you covered your options
1) get more agressive spacers
2) get new wheels


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Big brake upgrade 12.3 size rotor wheels needed (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

I think my spacers are 20mm - you'd need longer lug bolts as well. If the wheels are hitting the face of the brake (meaning not enough offset??) you should take the time to position the wheel over the hub and thread the bolts untill you have 4-5mm of space between the inside of the wheel and the caliper and then measure the gap to figure out the spacers you need, or some other means to arrive at a correct wheel spacer size. good luck


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Big brake upgrade 12.3 size rotor wheels needed (technician)*

that's strange...I'm running 12.3 (312mm) front rotors with 16" OEM alloy wheels on my Rabbit..........





















There is about 3/8-7/16 of an inch between outside of caliper and wheel... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Big brake upgrade 12.3 size rotor wheels needed (spitpilot)*

The initial offset of the wheels (the distance off of center) makes a difference. Different wheels have different offsets and some require a spacer to create enough offset to clear the caliper. I would bet that's the difference


----------



## BLACKONBLACKGTI (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Big brake upgrade 12.3 size rotor wheels needed (jsollie)*

I would make sure everythings on correctly cuz i have 12.3 rotors on my 04gti w/ stock 17in. arrietas and i have no problems. i dont think its a spacer problem cuz your only moving caliper out not in,if its a spacer problem you would've had problems with the stock brakes. Thats only my opinion i could be wrong but i doesnt make sense otherwise.







GOOD LUCK


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Big brake upgrade 12.3 size rotor wheels needed (BLACKONBLACKGTI)*

Stock wheels may not be a prob. BTW- Im running 17" OZ Superleggeras.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Big brake upgrade 12.3 size rotor wheels needed (technician)*

I don't see how offset/spacers etc can cause an issue...either the brake calipers fit inside the rim or they don't..moving wheel back 'n forth with offset/spacer etc doesn't change the inside diameter of the alloy wheels and I'd bet most alloy's are about same inside diameter for a given wheel size...and if 312mm set up fits inside a 16" alloy it sure as heck should fit inside an 18" no matter what the offset or spacers used..unless the set up is using some godawful big calipers..but the OP said here he was usin OEM calipers on different carriers (same as Rabbit to GTI upgrade does) so I'm





















on this one!


----------



## technician (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Big brake upgrade 12.3 size rotor wheels needed (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_I don't see how offset/spacers etc can cause an issue...either the brake calipers fit inside the rim or they don't..moving wheel back 'n forth with offset/spacer etc doesn't change the inside diameter of the alloy wheels and I'd bet most alloy's are about same inside diameter for a given wheel size...and if 312mm set up fits inside a 16" alloy it sure as heck should fit inside an 18" no matter what the offset or spacers used..unless the set up is using some godawful big calipers..but the OP said here he was usin OEM calipers on different carriers (same as Rabbit to GTI upgrade does) so I'm





















on this one!









Yeah - I guess the question is what are you hitting? Are you hitting the rim diameter or the spokes from the hub?


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

the big problem is rim design not offset.


----------



## jsollie (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: WHEELS THAT WONT FIT*

the wheel offset is different then stock I had to use stock wheel until i get spacers needed. here is the wheels below i have. I ordered Forge Motorsport 16mm Alloy Wheel Spacers hoping will get me out far enough to run existing wheels. Hope this helps thanks for all the input 

Brand: RUFF RACING
Model: R 350
Size: 18x7.5
Finish: Gloss Black
Offset: HPO
Lugs: 4 x 100/114.3
Brand: RUFF RACING
Model: R 350
Size: 18x7.5
Finish: Gloss Black
Offset: HPO
Lugs: 4 x 100/114.3


----------

